# Spot the Violations.... this was a fun one!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Yesterday's task: Clean up a slew of stuff left from the previous homeowner's obvious DIY attempt. New owner turned the house into a rental, and the city inspected the garage and said it's a fire trap.

So kick back, relax, and start counting! :thumbsup:

1:











2:











3:










4:











5:











6:











7:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

8:











9:











10:











11:


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I think the stars on the ceiling are nice!


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

When were u in my house

We

Silly rabit, crack is for kids.

Sent from my M80 using a lighter.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

#5 is classic :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah.. #5 made me laugh.

~Matt


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That must be the Boonies or outback Alabama living. Where's Josue? I bet he's got some pics we can compare.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

where's the fire extinguisher?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> where's the fire extinguisher?



They ain't gonna need it no more! :no:


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

what was it a friggin meth lab or something?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

keithbussanich said:


> what was it a friggin meth lab or something?


Obviously a ManCave. There was telephone, cable tv, even a window A/C unit! :blink:


----------



## sd515 (Aug 28, 2008)

Pic #3...If it did have a fire, wouldn't it be sad if the wiring to the smoke detector was the cause...


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Obviously a ManCave. There was telephone, cable tv, even a window A/C unit! :blink:


The glow in the dark stars are the worst violation. Unless your a tweenage girl.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Nothing you post can surprise me after this.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> Nothing you post can surprise me after this.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


>


 480 we have already seen this try again:laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

ampman said:


> 480 we have already seen this try again:laughing:


Remember, he is really old. Forgive the memory.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> Remember, he is really old. Forgive the memory.



What is this 'memory' thing you speak of?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

There is no point in counting the violations or trying to "fix" it. Rip it all out and start over. If I was pricing it I'd price it as new construction and add some time in to tear the old nonsense out.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> There is no point in counting the violations or trying to "fix" it. Rip it all out and start over. If I was pricing it I'd price it as new construction and add some time in to tear the old nonsense out.


There are more violations then pages in the 2011 NEC Handbook...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

As long as you are getting paid to change it all, the price of scrap is good now too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> There are more violations then pages in the 2011 NEC Handbook...:laughing::laughing:



And if you don't have one, I fancy I know where you can get a good deal on one. :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And if you don't have one, I fancy I know where you can get a good deal on one. :whistling2:


I need one. How much?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I will give you $45


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I need one. How much?



Click here.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I will give you $45


Why thank you. Not often someone just gives me $45. Will that be PayPal or are you sending cash/check? :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh, it's a handbook. I want just the code book. Not that I ever use the code book. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Oh, it's a handbook. I want just the code book. Not that I ever use the code book. :laughing:


Cough up the bucks and buy it...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> And if you don't have one, I fancy I know where you can get a good deal on one. :whistling2:


You guys taugt me a good lesson about why it is good to have the handbook over on MH..

Bathroom GFCI circuit....:laughing:

So i bought mine as soon as it came out:thumbup:


I'll take that deal on the 2014..:whistling2:


----------

